# Toter Koi, Diagnose?!



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

Bei uns ist leider mittlerweile bereits der 2 Koi innerhalb 1-2 Wochen gestorben...
Beide waren nicht sehr "hochwertig" oder groß lagen uns jedoch dennoch am Herzen und waren schöne Mitbewohner unseres Teichs! Der erste Koi hatte äußerlich keinerlei Symptome, der zweite hatte jedoch bei näherer Begutachtung dunkle Verfärbungen auf dem Rücken(siehe Foto)! Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir seit einigen Wochen keinen Filter am Teich haben(defekt, neuer ist jedoch schon bestellt) waren aber der Meinung, da das Wasser nicht zu trüb wurde und wir täglich Ca eine halbe Stunde frisches Wasser einlaufen ließen(der Überschuss an Wasser ging über einen Überlauf!) dass dies kein Problem sein sollte! Durch die Hitzewelle hat sich das Wasser auch tagsüber immer wieder aufgeheizt, was wir dann mit frischem kalten Wasser nachmittags reguliert haben. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob es irgendwelche __ Parasiten o.Ä. gab, wodurch die Fische gestorben sind oder ob es einfach nur Temperaturschwankungen und eventuell zu verschmutztes Wasser waren? Bei einer Krankheit oder eben Parasiten wäre es ja wichtig diese aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, damit sich nicht kommende neue Koi direkt wieder anstecken...
    

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar, will ja nicht dass noch mehr Fische sterben müssen!


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Max,
ohne jemals Koi gehalten zu haben: ich finde den toten Fisch sehr dünn. Das deutet (für mich jedenfalls) auf ein schon länger existierendes Problem hin. Innerhalb von einer Woche kann ein Tier nicht so abmagern.
Ich hoffe, die Koifreaks melden sich auch noch.
petra


----------



## herdsch (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo, oha nicht schön. Als erstes würde ich sofort mal die Wasserwerte testen. Sonst kann man ja nur raten. Naja Filterausfall und Temperaturschwankungen sind ja nie gut. Und Bilder vom Teich auch mal posten.


----------



## herdsch (9. Juli 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> Hallo, oha nicht schön. Als erstes würde ich sofort mal die Wasserwerte testen. Sonst kann man ja nur raten. Naja Filterausfall und Temperaturschwankungen sind ja nie gut. Und Bilder vom Teich auch mal posten.



Ach noch was, mal die Sauerstoffsättigung. Wie bringst Du Sauerstoff in Deinen Teich ?


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2015)

MaxiFries schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir seit einigen Wochen keinen Filter am Teich haben(defekt, neuer ist jedoch schon bestellt) waren aber der Meinung, da das Wasser nicht zu trüb wurde



Sorry, aber Wasserwerte haben nichts mit der Trübung zu tun. Grüne Algensuppe kann super gesund sein, glasklares Wasser kann jede Menge Giftstoffe enthalten.
Ein halbes Stündchen den Gartenschlauch reinhalten hilft da nichts.
Erstens großzügiger Teilwasserwechsel - mindestens 30%
Wasserwerte messen - mindestens Streifentest oder Probe ins nächste Teichfachgeschäft.
Und sofort einen neuen Filter installieren.


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

Ok alles klar! Einen wassertest habe ich leider nicht mehr da, werde ich aber umgehend besorgen! Die Fische, ganz früher waren es 3, hatten immer schon diese Figur! Ich bin auch alles andere als ein Experte, aber ich denke es ist einfach eine andere Art, denn sogar als alles top war, die letzten 12 Jahre, sahen sie bis auf die dunklen Flecken genau so aus und wurden immer ausreichend mit Koi-trockenpellet Futter gefüttert! 
Ein Foto vom Teich hätte ich hier, auch wenn es einige Wochen alt ist, es gibt einen recht guten Eindruck denke ich!


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

Oje ausversehen schon geantwortet! 
Also:   so sieht der Teich aus!


----------



## herdsch (9. Juli 2015)

Ok, mmhhh wenig Pflanzen und Sauerstoff wird dann ohne die Pumpe wohl nix geben oder?


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

Achja, zu dir Christine: wir haben halt nicht so viel Ahnung und waren schon der Meinung das das zusammenhängt... Aber ich glaube dir auch gerne! Zu dem wasserwechsel: der soll sowieso gemacht werden, jetzt wo nur noch ein paar Goldfische da sind und bald der neue Filter kommt, den ich übrigens auch nicht schneller herholen kann als er geliefert wird... Nur mal für die Zukunft: falls so etwas nochmal passiert, was sollte man denn da am besten machen wenn nicht sofort ein neuer Filter vorhanden ist? Täglich 30% wasserwechsel erscheint mir sehr viel... 

Ich lese auch gerade die Frage nach dem Sauerstoff: der sollte meiner Meinung nach ausreichend vorhanden sein, weil der Schlauch mit Frischwasser bewusst so positioniert wird dass eine ganze Menge Luft ins Wasser kommt... Habe ich aber auch nicht getestet! Unsere Fische waren immer sehr robust und haben schon viele Pannen überlebt( nächtliches unbewusstes leerpumpen bis auf einige Zentimeter durch abgerutschten Schlauch usw.)! Daher haben wir uns jetzt nicht so dramatische Gedanken gemacht. Auch weil es ja Teiche ganz ohne Filter gibt, wo nicht gleich alles abstirbt! Da haben wir uns wohl verschätzt! Aber kann man denn eine ansteckende Krankheit oder so ausschließen? Weil wenn die einmal im Wasser ist bekommt man die überhaupt nochmal raus?


----------



## herdsch (9. Juli 2015)

Ok, also was Krankehiten betrifft kenne ich mich noch nicht ganz so gut aus. Also toi toi gut das ich da noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe ;-) Aber was jetzt echt wichtig wäre, auch um einfach einige Faktoren auszuschließen ist einfach ein Wassertest (komplett). Ich denke da sieht man schon mal mehr  

PS: Und pflanze doch mal ein bischen Grünes rein


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2015)

Die Einblutungen lassen schon auf Sauerstoffmangel schließen. Nur so eine Ferndiagnose ist nie einfach.
Dein Teich ist flach und sehr sonnig gelegen. Die letzten Tage waren wettertechnisch für Deine Lage auch eher kontraproduktiv.
Du solltest die wenigstens eine Luftpumpe zulegen, um Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen.
Wie gesagt, das bisschen Gartenschlauch bringt es nicht.
Der Teilwasserwechsel ist eher dazu gedacht, den eventuellen Keimdruck etwas zu senken.
Die Fische stellen ja das Fressen und k.......n nicht ein, nur weil der Filter aus ist.


----------



## herdsch (9. Juli 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Die Einblutungen lassen schon auf Sauerstoffmangel schließen. Nur so eine Ferndiagnose ist nie einfach.
> Dein Teich ist flach und sehr sonnig gelegen. Die letzten Tage waren wettertechnisch für Deine Lage auch eher kontraproduktiv.
> Du solltest die wenigstens eine Luftpumpe zulegen, um Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen.
> Wie gesagt, das bisschen Gartenschlauch bringt es nicht.
> ...




Ach ich muss mich Christine auch immer anschließen


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

Ok, danke für die vielen antworten! Ich werde dann jetzt die Tage mal einen wassertest im teichcenter machen lassen! So flach ist der Teich gar nicht! Zur Erläuterung: links der Teil ist relativ flach aber rechts geht's runter auf Ca 1,60m! Fragt mich bitte nicht warum der Teich so komisch angelegt ist, das ist eine sehr lange Geschichte... 
Tatsache ist, durch diese komische Form ist es schwierig irgendwo Pflanzen hin zu setzen, weil diese keinen Halt finden können! Wie man sieht habe ich links eine kleines notbeet gebaut, ist aber auch nicht das wahre! Ich hatte überlegt in dem flachen Bereich einen Teil abzugrenzen, und dort zu pflanzen! Dafür müsste aber eine Art Mauer existieren! Kann man so etwas AUF der Teichfolie nachrüsten oder ist das zu gefährlich für die Folie! Natürlich muss fließ als Schutz dazwischen...


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

So, ich war jetzt bei unserem ortsansässigen dehner und habe dort die Werte checken lassen! Sieht tatsächlich nicht so gut aus! Nitritwert von 1, pH von 9 und karbonathärte von 10.... Ich hab eigentlich keine Ahnung was das bedeutet aber die Frau meinte es wäre relativ schlecht und hat mir Eine Packung "Söll BioBooster" verkauft, was den nitritwert senken soll! Da nächste Woche der neue Filter kommt, meinte sie dass wir nach den anderen Werten auch noch eine Woche nach der filterinstallation schauen können, die seien nicht so dringend! Ich werde jetzt mal die Bakterien reinkippen.... 
Sauerstoffsättigung kann sie nach eigenen Angaben nicht messen.... Wie oder wo kann man das machen?


----------



## der_odo (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Sauerstoffmangel ist bei einem Nitritwert von 1mg/l!!! das kleinere Problem.
Damit die restlichen Fische nicht auch noch an dem Fischgift sterben, sollten schleunigst 30% Wasser gewechselt werden. dabei sollte die Temperatur aber nicht zu stark abgesenkt werden. Maximal 1-2°C pro Tag. Höhere Temperatursprünge verkraften deine Fische nicht.
Oberstes Gebot: auf keinen Fall füttern. Die restlichen Fische werden schon nicht verhungern, weiteres Futter würde den Nitritanstieg fördern und deine Fische machen noch schneller schlapp.

Wenn du die Ratschläge beherzigst und schleunigst umsetzt, solltest du dir im Nachgang ein paar Bücher über Teichbiologie usw... besorgen, damit man sich wenigstens etwas Basiswissen aneignet.
Es kann lange gut gehen, aber irgendwann entsteht der SuperGAU und alles ist hin....


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

Alles klar! Die Reinigung inklusive Wasseraustausch von etwa 60% wird morgen begonnen! 
Habt ihr denn eine Empfehlung für ein Buch? Finde bei Google unter dem Begriff : teich Biologie Buch leider nichts außer Mittelchen zur Verbesserung der Werte!


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2015)

Für den Anfang kannst Du Dich mal durch die Fachbeiträge hier im Forum arbeiten.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/

Buchempfehlungen haben wir hier zusammen gestellt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/buchempfehlungen.24760/


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, werde mir erstmal die Beiträge zur Wasserchemie durchlesen. Heute aber nicht mehr 

Nebenbei hätte ich noch eine Frage: Pflanzen sollten es ja ruhig etwas mehr sein, und ich hatte ja auch schon kurz meine Lösung mit dem Mäuerchen im Wasser vorgeschlagen (ansonsten existiert kein platz zum pflanzen)... wenn ich genug Vlies zum Schutz verwende, kann ich dann einfach irgendwelche Steine verwenden, und welchen Mörtel kann man verwenden. Ich bezweifle dass mir da einer im Baumarkt wirklich kompetent helfen kann... Ich persönlich dachte an solche Basaltmauersteine, da ja auch unser ganzer Teich mit Basalt verkleidet ist und mir diese Variante gut gefällt. Würde das gehen oder gäbe es Probleme mit irgendwelchen austretenden Stoffen?


----------



## Ansaj (10. Juli 2015)

Hi Max,
schade, dass die Fische gestorben sind. Aber du bist ja dabei, deine Teichprobleme zu beheben. Großzügige Wasserwechsel sind meines Erachtens eh viel sinnvoller, um Nitrit/Ammoniak zu senken, als Chemie reinzukippen. Auch wenn das ebenso ins Geld geht, wenn man mehrere tausend Liter wechselt.
Wenn jetzt alle Koi weg sind, würde ich dir raten, keine mehr nachzukaufen und dich nur an den Goldies zu erfreuen. Du merkst ja, dass die robuster sind. Eventuell solltest du Geburtenkontrolle betreiben (z.B. Sonnenbarsch oder Jungfische abgeben).

Zu den Pflanzen:
Welche Pflanzen sollen es denn sein? Es gibt auch Pflanzen, die keine Verwurzelung am Grund brauchen wie __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut und __ Krebsschere (produzieren viel Sauerstoff). Außerdem Schwimmpflanzen: __ Wassersalat, Wasserhyazinthe (können aber nicht überwintern), __ Büschelfarn. Sowie sicherlich noch weitere, die mir jetzt nicht einfallen. Diese Pflanzen kannst du einsetzen, ohne erst etwas umzubauen. Außerdem würdest du deinen Fischen durch die Mauer auch Schwimmraum nehmen. Zusätzlich könntest du Pflanzinseln kaufen. Die Wurzeln gehen durchs Substrat ins Wasser, du hast keinen Platz vergeudet und würdest für etwas Schatten sorgen. Und am Rand kannst du doch bestimmt Uferpflanzen pflanzen, zur Not mit Pflanzvlies für Halt.

Das nur so als Vorschläge. Außerdem solltest du ab jetzt deine Wasserwerte besser im Auge behalten, damit sich die Situation nicht wiederholt.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Ida17 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi!

Das tut mir sehr leid mit deinen Kois, ich würde ebenso auf einen neuen Fischbesatz verzichten!
Wie wandert die Sonne bei dir? Wenn du sagst, dass du kaum Pflanzen ins Wasser setzen kannst, dann probiere es wenigstens mit Pflanzen ringsum. Damit kann man ebenso Schatten spenden und den Teich vor Überhitzung schützen. __ Pampasgras zum Beispiel ist sehr schön und dauert bis er dir den Teich zuwuchert. 
Kopf hoch, das kriegst du hin  

PS: Versuche es mal mit Tannenzweigen um den ph-Wert zu senken.


----------



## MaxiFries (13. Juli 2015)

Das mit den Zweigen werde ich mal versuchen! Der Teich liegt den ganzen Tag voll in der Sonne... Nicht optimal aber anders geht es leider nicht! 
Morgen Abend wird der neue Filter geliefert, dann kann auch nach dem am Wochenende vollzogenen wasserwechsel/Wasserablassen mit geundreinigung wieder der Teich frisch befüllt und ausreichend gereinigt werden! Aber auch nach dem vollzogenen wasserwechsel sind die Goldfische eindeutig munterer als vorher! War echt hilfreich! Danke dafür!


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2015)

MaxiFries schrieb:


> Nitritwert von 1, pH von 9 und karbonathärte von 10.... Ich hab eigentlich keine Ahnung was das bedeutet aber die Frau meinte es wäre relativ schlecht und hat mir Eine Packung "Söll BioBooster" verkauft, was den nitritwert senken soll!


Also bei der Teichgröße und Oberfläche wird das kein Sauerstoffproblem sein. Nicht wenn da nicht ein Überbesatz drin ist. Auf dem Bild konnte ich Grade mal einen Fisch sehen. Somit gehe ich auch davon aus das das nicht das Problem ist .

Nitrit von 1 ist bedenklich. PH bei 9 ist auch nicht so toll. Härte ist egal. Wasserwechsel ist OK.

Wie lange besteht der Teich. Gibt es eine Filterung?


----------



## MaxiFries (13. Juli 2015)

Der Teich steht, in verschiedenen Reinigungsformen(früher gar kein Filter dann Oase), seit 2001. die Filterung gab es(Oase) war aber zu klein und mitlerweile auch teilweise defekt. Morgen Abend kommt dann der neue vliesfilter mit biokammer! Juhu! Nachdem der alte Filter kaputt und abgebaut war wurde nicht mehr gefiltert nur noch umgewälzt, doch leider fiel dann auch die Pumpe aus und es war nichts mehr an Umwälzung vorhanden außer etwas Frischwasser jeden Tag. Morgen kommt wie gesagt der neue Filter welcher "etwas" überdimensioniert ist mit einer maximalen durchflussmenge von 37m2 pro Stunde... Aber nachdem wir 15 Jahre lang nie klares Wasser hatten wollten wir jetzt gaaaanz sicher gehen dass das Wasser klar wird. Der Filter wird jedoch nur mit knapp 30m2 befeuert( eine 20.000 und eine 12.000l Pumpe, welche aber bei einer föderhöhe von etwa 1 Meter auch ein gewisses Maß an Leistung verlieren). Je nachdem wie das Wasser klar wird werden wir natürlich die Förderleistung Drosseln, theoretisch sollten ja 20-25 m2 reichen bei einem 20-25 m2 Teich.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Juli 2015)

Klares Wasser muss nicht zwingend besser sein als trübes. Wichtig ist, dass schädliche Bakterien abgetötet werden, aber das hatten wir ja schon  kontrolliere nach dem Filtereinbau in regelmäßigen Abständen alle! Wasserwerte. Es braucht einige Zeit bis der Filter genug Filterbakterien angesammelt hat um ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Bei mir hat es einige Wochen gedauert, das Wasser ist nun trotz Fische klar bis auf 120cm Sicht und die Werte haben sich stabilisiert  (hatte anfangs auch Nitrit bei knapp 1)


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2015)

MaxiFries schrieb:


> seit 2001.


Wenn der Teich seid 2001 mehr oder weniger ohne Reinigung steht dann mach Ihn einmal leer, Schaufel den Schlamm an der tiefsten stelle grob raus und mach Ihn dann erst wieder voll. Nicht ewig lange trocken herrum stehen lassen, sondern nur so eine Tagesaktion. Dann bleiben die Bakterien in den anderen Teichbereichen erhalten und bauen weiter die Schadstoffe ab. Du hast ja auch so eine Erhöhung mit Trittsteinen. Somit kannst du vielleicht ja nur eine Seite sauber machen. Alles was lebt in die andere Seite werfen und gut.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Super-duper Filter anschließen und dann schaufelst du nach und nach den Schlamm aus dem Filter. Mecker aber nicht, dass der Filter so schnell dreckig ist.

Weiterhin ist ein Filter nie zu groß......ich glaube eher das sich die Herstellerangaben auf einen ganz neuen gekachelten Teich beziehen......
Wenn man einen bestehenden Teich hat ist ein Filter wenn es nicht einen eigenbau bottich ist fast immer zu klein....bzw. am Anfang reinigt man fast täglich wenn die Pumpen den Schlamm absaugen.


----------



## MaxiFries (13. Juli 2015)

Bei meiner reinigungsaktion habe ich genau das gemacht da mir der filterhersteller dazu geraten hat und es mit den Fischen so auch am einfachsten ist! 
Ich hoffe sowohl die Sichttiefe als auch die Werte werden sich mit dem Filter drastisch verbessern! Der Filter sollte aber groß genug sein, oder? Viel mehr Platz habe ich nämlich nicht für einen Filter...


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2015)

MaxiFries schrieb:


> filterhersteller dazu geraten hat


Hast du mal einen Link zu deinem Filter


----------



## MaxiFries (13. Juli 2015)

Klar: http://www.ap-teichfilter.de/vliesfilter/apv800

Die biokammer wird grössenmässig individuell erstellt, unsere nennt sich Ap-bk 700 und ist genauso breit und etwas länger als der vliesfilter.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2015)

Kenne das Teil nicht. Vliesfilter haben aber einen sehr guten Ruf. Vielleicht hat einer so ein Teil und meldet Sich noch.


----------



## MaxiFries (14. Juli 2015)

Der Filter wurde mir hier im Forum empfohlen... Irgendjemand müsste ihn also kennen  ich bin auf alle Fälle gespannt!


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Max, mit wie vielen Litern bepumpst du den Filter? UVC ja/ nein? Wie ist dein Eindruck vom Filterergebniss?
Welches und wie viel Biomedium benutzt du? Belüfet oder nicht?

LG René


----------



## MaxiFries (14. Juli 2015)

Ich werde wie gesagt 2 Pumpen á 20.000l und 12.000l von Oase verwenden. Eine UVC ist erstmal nicht vorgesehen, kann ja aber noch nachgerüstet werden. Wie der Eindruck ist weis ich nicht da der Filter noch nicht da ist... ;D im Lieferumfang enthalten sind eine denke ich mal ausreichende Menge an Plättchen. Diese sehen aus wie chips( so ähnlich) und werden belüftet. Ich werde natürlich mitteilen wenn der Filter steht und alles läuft, und dann kann ich auch etwas über meinen Eindruck berichten.


----------



## MaxiFries (20. Juli 2015)

Sooo, mitlerweile läuft der Filter einwandfrei! Zunächst waren an den Durchführungen noch einige kleine Undichtigkeiten, die sind aber durch erneutes sorgfältiges einsetzen und festschrauben Weg gegangen. Funktioniert alles gut! Das Wasser war zunächst, es war ja zu 90% frisches Leitungswasser, glasklar. Dies blieb auch grob gesagt so, bis es gestern und eure ziemlich viel geregnet hat. Jetzt ist er immernoch nicht grün aber trotzdem irgendwie trüb. Das ist aber normal nach Regen oder? Ich habe schonmal eine Diskussion hier im Forum gelesen, da war man sich aber nicht sicher woher es kommt... Ich werde demnächst dann mal die Wasserwerke testen und sehen ob das auch alles passt. Der Biofilter läuft zwar mit, jedoch sind auf den ECO Pondchip noch kein Biofilm und bringen daher noch nicht viel.... Aber das wird ja mit der Zeit.


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2015)

Du solltest die Wasserwerte auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Wochen noch genau im Auge behalten.


----------



## MaxiFries (20. Juli 2015)

War heute testen lassen: 
Nitrit: 0,3
PH: 8,5
Mitlerweile ist das Wasser auch grün geworden. Liegt das an der nicht funktionierenden biologie(bis jetzt) oder an einer fehlenden UVC?


----------

